
Patent – Methods Using Nucleic Acid Signals for Revealing Biological Attributes - denzil_correa
https://patents.google.com/patent/US20190287654A1/en
======
pwg
Title needs to be changed -- the linked item is not a "patent" it is a "Patent
Application Publication" (which can be seen by hovering the mouse cursor over
the document number in the blue box, the tooltip that appears will say "Patent
Application Publication").

